# ActiveSync mit Plesk und Horde



## demo1987 (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

wer hat es schonmal geschafft mit Plesk Onyx 17 und Horde 6.2.15 + Let's Encryt SSL das ActiveSync zum laufen zu kriegen?

Ich verzweifle...ich habe zig Anleitungen ausprobiert aber krig es nicht hin und wäre sehr dankbar wenn das mal jemand für mich machen könnte (natürlich gegen ein angemessenes Entgelt)

Besten Dank!


----------

